# some NICE aussie pedes :)



## richoman3 (Feb 23, 2011)

hey guys,
here are some of the pedes i own
all australian as most of you know in australia you can only keep native inverts/reptiles.
Here is some of the Best australia has to offer :clap:
( a few of you may know heinrich?. most of these are his pedes ive bought off him after him leaving the australian hobby, the rest ive caught myself, ill put H next to the ones that were formerly heinrich's  )

Red Scolopendra Morsitans (H)
















Tiger Ethmostigmus Rubripes 











Green Ethmostigmus Rubripes






Kurunda Ethmostigmus Rubripes (H)











Cormocephalus brachycerus











Scolopendra Morsitans (H)











Scolopendra Laeta (H) (small but stunning pede, hard to get pics of!)






Rhysida Nuda bubs (H)






Tiger Ethmostigmus Rubripes bubs (H)






Arthrorhabdus mjobergi (H) (very small and rare pede, only 1 in the hobby)






Green/blue 'gummy' Scolopendra Morsitans (H) (very small and rare, 2 found)
1., unfortunately this died the other day 











2.











Unbanded Orange Scolopendra morsitans (H) (rare, only 2 found)
















Scolopendra Morsitans (H)











Lastly, Cormocephalus Aurantiipes, which i find near me 
















As you can see Scolopendra Morsitans varies ALOT. im getting a yellow and black one soon so im very happy 

Enjoy!


Nick...


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Feb 23, 2011)

Sweet pics and nice collection.  Some of those morsitans are sick looking. 

I reallllllly want the first one. haha


----------



## ophiophagus (Feb 24, 2011)

Very cool! Excellent collection as well. I've seen mortisans before but I think this is the first time I've seen Aussie specimens. I had no idea the were that many variants. Those green/blue morph are awesome. Great post:clap::clap:


----------



## JanPhilip (Feb 24, 2011)

I love the Aussie pedes! My favourite has to be laet, I have seen some crazy pictures of them on flickr. Thanks for sharing, Oz always has the best stuff


----------



## richoman3 (Feb 24, 2011)

thank you guys 
ill get some more pics of new arrivals in the coming weeks !, so stay tuned to this thread  (will edit photos into the first post  )

laeta are very nice pedes, jet black body with red stripes and usually sky blue legs, magnificent pedes .
im sure there is still more pedes in australia that havnt been found yet, alot of unresearched spots, and we are not allowed to collect in Northern Territory or Western Australia where most of the good pedes are!!


----------



## Athelas (Feb 24, 2011)

Very nice collection!  I particularly like the red_ S. morsitans_. Very pretty pede!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Interested in animal behavior? Visit The Birds and the Bees: Things you were
afraid to ask about the secret lives of animals.  http://bird-n-bee.blogspot.com
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## zonbonzovi (Feb 24, 2011)

richoman3 said:


> thank you guys
> ill get some more pics of new arrivals in the coming weeks !, so stay tuned to this thread


For sure...looking forward to it.  Not too many 'pede lovers from Oz here on the boards.  Thanks for putting these up!


----------



## micheldied (Feb 24, 2011)

That first S. Morsitans looks amazing!


----------



## richoman3 (Feb 25, 2011)

thanks everyone.
yes that red morstians is a stunning pede .


----------



## Galapoheros (Feb 25, 2011)

Those were interesting.  Hey I saw a vid of an aussie some years ago, it looked to be around 6 inches, not much color, are there many sps that get that big there, or does the size tell you what it prob was?


----------



## sloppy (Feb 25, 2011)

Lovely collection there!  I've been meaning to get some pedes one of these days...  But, seriously, those are some gorgeous pedes.


----------



## richoman3 (Feb 25, 2011)

Galapoheros said:


> Those were interesting.  Hey I saw a vid of an aussie some years ago, it looked to be around 6 inches, not much color, are there many sps that get that big there, or does the size tell you what it prob was?


sounds like Ethmostigmus rubripes... what colour was it?


----------



## Leviticus (Mar 3, 2011)

Very nice pics, I love the S. morsitans and many different variants, lucky you have some nice pedes in your own backyard.


----------



## burmish101 (Mar 20, 2011)

That first pede is amazing! Making me want to move there lol


----------



## Venom (Mar 26, 2011)

You have some gorgeous pedes!!!! I LOVE blue legs on a centipede. Congrats on having so many rare species, too!


(and I just want to point out that: In post-count #1492, Venom posted about pede-legs blue.. "


----------



## richoman3 (Apr 2, 2011)

thanks all


----------

